# Hungry?! Why wait...



## tdOtjunior (Apr 22, 2012)

How often do you feed your fish? Do you have a set feeding sch that you follow*c/p*


----------



## capt42a (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't know if I'm feeding my fish properly but this is how i feed mine. I feed my 10 African Cichlids 3 times a day, no more that they can eat in a few minutes. Just enough for them to eat without excess food going to the bottom. I'm sure someone with more knowledge will come up with a better suggestion.
capt42a


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The only fish that needs fed more than once a day is fry. Fish don't eat everyday in the wild. Once a day is plenty, long as they eat it all in just a couple of minutes. I feed mine every other day, sometimes once every 3 days.

Fish are pigs and will eat continueously to the point where their health is comprimised.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I feed my fry and adults thats being conditioned to spawn about three times daily.Everyone else its once a day and its a variety of various pellets frozen and live foods.


----------



## tdOtjunior (Apr 22, 2012)

I currently feed My cichlids once a day and i skip feedings on 2 days out of the week. Wasn't sure if I was starving them lol But they say a hungry fish is a healthy fish *old dude


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Every morning except sunday, with two feeds if the fish are being conditioned to spawn, for Xiphophorus (which need food) and for fry. Too much food for fish is like too much food for people - disastrous for their health and longevity.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

every other day, except for fry


----------

